

The God Project — Hinduism as an open source faith - lut4rp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/josh-schrei/the-god-project-hinduism_b_486099.html

======
aik
I think he's painting a bit too open and free picture of Hinduism here. Also,
the consistent superlatives used in describing the "glorious" open-source
Hinduism and the "closed-source" Western/Middle-Eastern religions is a bit
drab. He seems like he wants to capitalize on the goodness that is associated
with the term "open-source" and link that goodness to Hinduism, and associate
the negativity associated to "close-source" with Western/Middle-Eastern
religions. They shouldn't be compared like this without painting a false
picture.

There are many sects within Hinduism = true. There are many sects within
nearly any other religion = true. Should you be able to add something to the
body of a religion without any push-back? Can you? I doubt it and it would be
silly if you could. Can you do that to any open-source project? Nope, unless
you fork, and at that point it's a new "sect" or possibly "religion" anyway.

If you must compare them, they are simply different levels of open.

